# Courses for trading? Books? Links? Any good ones?



## alv86 (8 April 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a new member of the forums and a newbie to the trading world. As such I need to learn as much as I can before I go throwing any hard earned into the market.

My question is: What courses (TAFE, UNI, or otherwise) are worth doing? What books are worth the read?

I would love to do a course that teaches me the basics and could arm me with a decent level of knowledge and going back to Uni is not out of the question. I have researched one course online that comes up the moment you google anything to do with shares but I'm really dubious as to the quality of the course.

Also how much research does ASIC do before accepting a course as an education element or RG146?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Craton (8 April 2015)

G'day and welcome to ASF.

The Search function above is always a good place to start. Check out: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28270&highlight=books+courses

There's more of course, just need to fine tune your searches.

Good luck with it.


----------



## ThirtysixD (20 April 2015)

alv86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new member of the forums and a newbie to the trading world. As such I need to learn as much as I can before I go throwing any hard earned into the market.
> 
> ...




Not sure about how much research but when I did my RG146 I spent more time on the insurance & superannuation modules. The stock market module was only very basic and could be finished in about an hour.

On the trading angle I would look for youtube videos that cover:
Risk Management
Candlesticks
Fibonacci
Elliot wave
Divergence
Volume
Momentum
System Design

If you want to go the value route then books by the following authors are all must reads:
Graham
Greenblatt
Damodaran
Shiller
Stein


----------



## PMatFTP (21 April 2015)

alv86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new member of the forums and a newbie to the trading world. As such I need to learn as much as I can before I go throwing any hard earned into the market.
> 
> ...




I've read many books but most of them only provide generalities to improve your overall understanding - still very important but not directly applicable when it comes to the buy&sell .  "Value.able" by Roger Montgomery is good on this 'in principle' stuff but the chapter about determining value looks like it was written by someone else who didn't even do highschool maths.

The very best book by far I have found for deciding 'how-to, when-to, and how-much-to invest' (my words) is "Smart Trading Plans" by Justine Pollard, pub. by John Wiley.  Google it, and also find Justine's regular YouTube presentations - also v. good once you have read her book.  

If you are a complete newbie I suggest you start with the online courses at ASX.com.au as basic primers to then help choose more advanced courses if you want to.


----------



## saroq (13 May 2015)

Go to http://www.informedtrades.com/ and click on their free trading courses

Another site that gives you plenty of free info is http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/index.html

I purchased the two trading courses listed on the www.swing-trade-stocks.com site for about $100 each.  They're OK http://www.tradingmasterplan.com/ and http://www.swingtraderguide.com/?hop=chartwatch 

Also have a look on the ASX site http://www.asx.com.au/ under the education tab


----------



## AverageJoe (30 May 2015)

Stan Weinstein "Secrets of profiting in a bull and bear markets" is an old favorite and I actually bought a hard back copy! Good old round but IMO more investing than trading


----------

